# My cat stopped pee-ing?



## ablang (Aug 9, 2003)

It's been probably 4 days since I last saw pee in one of her two 
litter boxes. She still poops normally (about once every 2 days) and her 
BM looks normal. So I'm guessing that either something's wrong with her, 
or she is pee-ing on the rug somewhere that I still don't know about. She 
is 2 years old next month. If she is pee-ing on the rug, wouldn't the 
smell be obvious by now?

What other explanation can there be?

My baby is totally behaving normally. I'm surprised no one suggested 
that she might be teaching herself to pee in the toilet (I always put the 
lid down so that isn't it), or that she might be peeing in the sink (but 
then I might notice the smell?).

Her BM are still good as always of the right consistency. So I have 
to assume she's peeing on the rug somewhere. I would think that a creature 
that is not able to pee for 5 days would be suffering from illness, but I 
don't see it.

BTW, I have 2 litterboxes out there, and I change them each time they 
are used (I use a shallow layer of litter).


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Please take her to the vet immediately! She most likely has a urinary blockage due to infection of the bladder or bladder stones. This is very painful and if the urine can't be released from the bladder, your cat can die. Please take her, not peeing for 5 days is very serious!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If there is no pee in the litterbox, there is pee somewhere. Either in your home somewhere, or all blocked up in her bladder. Cat pee sometimes isn't smelled until you have your nose within a foot or so of it -- so it's possible she could have peed in the house without you smelling it. Although if it's been 4 days, that seems more unlikely. As far as a urinary blockage -- cats are used to hiding their pain. Your cat could be suffering but not showing it, because that's what cats do. If your cat shows pain, then the pain is very serious. And if your cat has not peed in that long, it is definitely serious. Please take her to an emergency vet immediately if it is after hours, or into your regular vet if they are open.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

As others have said she needs to see a vet, cats hide any illnesses until usually its very serious. If she has pee'd in the house somewhere then you usually wont smell it until 5-7 days later. Either way, if you cant see evidence of her urinating she should see the vet.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I totally agree I would get the little one to the vet asap


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Since cats tend to hide their pains, we're left to rely on our observations of behavorial changes to indicate a problem. Sometimes the actual change might not be a direct indication of the problem. Even if your cat has suddenly quit using the litter box normally and has begun peeing in other places, that's a significant change and would be worth a follow up. So, whether it's a change in litter box routine, or an inability to pee, it should be investigated.

If she has started using the carpet instead of the litter box, there are ways of locating it. You can get a small black light. Coleman makes one for kids in the camping section of stores that has a fluorescent black light and uses 4 AA cells. It's priced pretty reasonable, and is actually of fair quality even though it's sold for kids. Turn off all your lights in your house and check the carpet with the black light. Anywhere there is or has been urine, it will shine a bright white under the black light.

If you can do that carpet test quickly and don't find any urine spots, you need to take her in for emergency care. Even if you do find spots where she's peeing, the change of behavior still needs to be investigated.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Is there any news? Has she been checked by the vet?


----------

